
Hong Kong protesters demonstrate against extradition bill - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-48572130
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20138546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20138546).

